# Burlington, Ontario Apple shops?



## tendim (Apr 6, 2004)

I live in Toronto, but work in Burlington. Going to a Mac shop near my work on lunch is definately easier to trying to fight rush-hour traffic to get to one after work.

Does anyone know of any good Mac shops in the Burlington area, or between Burlington and Toronto? The only thing I need right now is a cover for my Apple Pro Keyboard (the newest white one, USB interface). 

Thanks!


----------



## gmark2000 (Jun 4, 2003)

Creative Technology in Burlington and Canadian Computer in Oakville.


----------



## rbrumble (May 21, 2005)

And down the street in Hamilton, Light Computers (corner of Locke) and Titles on campus at Mac.


----------

